
Gemnasium is acquired by GitLab - gonzoyumo
https://gemnasium.com/blog/gemnasium-is-acquired-by-gitlab?
======
troydavis
> GitHub didn’t seem (or didn’t want) to realize they were attacking our core
> business directly.

They don’t explain what they think GitHub should, or even could, have done
instead. Should GitHub have stopped improving their product, even in ways like
the ones mentioned (package distribution, minimal issue management, security
scanning) that were obvious and in-demand years ago?

To me, the post doesn’t acknowledge that GitHub did nothing wrong or even
unpredictable, and Gemnasium accepts full responsibility for the outcome.

Another way to write the GitHub-related part of this post would be “We had
years to make this a business before GitHub acted on customer requests for
things that customers obviously wanted. GitHub actually moved slowly enough
that we had more time than any reasonable entrepreneur might have expected. We
couldn’t.”

~~~
jlgaddis
It sucks that their business was, effectively, obsoleted by GitHub. I totally
get that.

However, if your business can be pretty much wiped out by another company
simply adding a new feature to their own product, well, one could argue that
you didn't really have much of a product to begin with.

~~~
Spivak
I don't know if that's necessarily true. Just following GH as an example. If
they added CI it would probably severely hurt every hosted CI platform but
that doesn't mean companies like Travis aren't providing a useful product.

